# 3d max 9 rendering problem



## vert (Jul 8, 2008)

Hey. I have a simple box, I've applied to it a white material and set it's self illumination to maximum (using white). It looks white, but when I render it it's grey. I *think* it is a setting or something to do with rendering and not the actual colour. But I'm not entirely sure.

Thanks.

- vert


----------



## Inactive (Apr 11, 2005)

can you post an image of the rendered frame?


----------



## vert (Jul 8, 2008)

freddyhard said:


> can you post an image of the rendered frame?


Yes absolutely.

Here is my problem:

http://i121.photobucket.com/albums/o214/theverythird/whiteBoxComparison.jpg


----------



## Inactive (Apr 11, 2005)

you haven't reduced the opacity on the material?


----------



## vert (Jul 8, 2008)

freddyhard said:


> you haven't reduced the opacity on the material?


Nope. I double-checked just now too. Opacity is at full.


----------



## Inactive (Apr 11, 2005)

it could be the exposure control. open the environment and effects (press 8 or under 'rendering' menu) and set the exposure control to <no exposure control>.


----------



## vert (Jul 8, 2008)

freddyhard said:


> it could be the exposure control. open the environment and effects (press 8 or under 'rendering' menu) and set the exposure control to <no exposure control>.


Hey. Thanks, that got it going white, but now when I try rendering something else, it's still not looking right. I have a red ball, with a light to one side so it has a nice shadow effect... but the ball looks 2d with no shading when rendered. :/


----------



## Inactive (Apr 11, 2005)

3ds has quite a lot going on and the last post is too vague. can you attach the rendered image again?
are you using GI, in particular radiosity?


----------



## vert (Jul 8, 2008)

freddyhard said:


> 3ds has quite a lot going on and the last post is too vague. can you attach the rendered image again?
> are you using GI, in particular radiosity?


Yeah I guess I was a bit vague. I got it sorted out myself anyway. Thanks for all your help.

- vert


----------



## Inactive (Apr 11, 2005)

are you dabbling in 3ds or are you using it in a course?


----------



## vert (Jul 8, 2008)

freddyhard said:


> are you dabbling in 3ds or are you using it in a course?


Did an intro to it on a more general computer course. Actually using it for a project I'm doing over summer.


----------



## Inactive (Apr 11, 2005)

i'm not really marvelous in 3ds, but i might be of some assistance.


----------

